# Thimbles



## squeaky (Jun 8, 2010)

So I have a few questions about thimbles:

Can you use them with a fine harness?

What is the correct fit for them?

I have seen these at some of the online stores, and have just wondered what the proper use is for them.

Amanda


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, you can use thimbles, and in my opinion, they are better than just using the wrap straps to stop the vehicle. They should basically just fit snugly over the shafts without pushing the tug back or lifting the cart.

Myrna


----------



## squeaky (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I was thinking too. So do they connect on the "D" ring that has the shaft tugs attached to them, or do they connect to that strap? And how tight should they be?

Thanks,

Amanda


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 8, 2010)

Ours had a snap that connected to the d-ring that the tug strap was connected to. We had a harness that did not have a ring on the tug strap, so we connected them to the rein terrets on the saddle, but I don't know if that is correct.

They should be snug "at rest", like I said above, not pushing the cart back or lifting it, but without slack in the strap either. You don't want the cart to slide up and make connection as you are stopping and slam the cart into the thimbles. You may have to put the thimbles on the shaft first before attaching the rest of the harness, because once you attach the rest, you may not be able to get the thimbles on without unsnapping them from the harness.

BTW, I am still a breeching fan and would take that brake setup any day over thimbles and wrap straps, but I know that breed show people "don't want to see all that leather on the horse".






Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 8, 2010)

I posted a picture of the thimbles on my sulky harness before. Not sure if this is what you are looking for. Mine are attached to D rings. This harness has the quick-hitch, no leather tugs. It was used for miniature horse racing. I have had the thimbles repaired several times, as they can take a beating. It is a tweaking challenge keeping them the correct tautness also.


----------

